# How to bill Phote-Dynamic Therapy for three sites on the same DOS



## RUBYK (Jan 11, 2012)

Please help!! how would you bill for Photo-Dynamic Therapy for three sites same day?


 J7308 3units PDT goo
96567 PDT 1st site 
96567 – 59-76 PDT 2nd site
96567 – 59-76 PDT 3rd site

this is how one of the girls think it should be billed, but my delimma is my software would not allow me to bill the same codes for one DOS, and as a matter of fact I dont think thats billable?


----------



## mback (Jan 11, 2012)

I would just use modifier 76 for the repeat services.  You would want to make sure the carrier even allows that it be billed more than once per date of service.


----------

